# I'm Not a plastic bag



## foxylady (31 Jul 2007)

Did nobody buy one of these bags at the weekend, am v surprised its not being discussed here


----------



## purplealien (31 Jul 2007)

No - wish i had though as i hear they are selling on ebay for €250!


----------



## mf1 (31 Jul 2007)

I suspect that anyone who queued for one (as reported in the paper) has more sense than to post on this forum and have their head ripped from their body  for being a consumerist hedonist!!!

mf


----------



## Lauren (31 Jul 2007)

Please explain!


----------



## CCOVICH (31 Jul 2007)

foxylady said:


> Did nobody buy one of these bags at the weekend, am v surprised its not being discussed here


 
It clearly belongs elsewhere.

Moved to Shooting The Breeze.


----------



## tiger (31 Jul 2007)

e.g. from the .  I think this type of thing gives the "green" movement a bad name & makes it hard to take them seriously.


----------



## foxylady (31 Jul 2007)

mf1 said:


> I suspect that anyone who queued for one (as reported in the paper) has more sense than to post on this forum and have their head ripped from their body for being a consumerist hedonist!!!
> 
> mf


 
That's a bit harsh.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

tiger said:


> e.g. from the .  I think this type of thing gives the "green" movement a bad name & makes it hard to take them seriously.


Don't see how this has anything to do with the "green" movement to be honest.


----------



## Sn@kebite (31 Jul 2007)

mf1 said:


> I suspect that anyone who queued for one (as reported in the paper) has more sense than to post on this forum and have their head ripped from their body  for being a consumerist hedonist!!!


You sound bitter. Could this be because you queued & didn't manage to get one.


----------



## foxylady (31 Jul 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> You sound bitter. Could this be because you queued & didn't manage to get one.


 
I did actually get one but dont consider myself to be a consumerist hedonist!!!


----------



## PM1234 (31 Jul 2007)

Fabric bags have been available for years in Oxfam etc for anyone really interested in re-usable carrier bags. 

This "I'm not a plastic bag' is yet another fine example of 'celebrity' endorsed nonsense.


----------



## foxylady (31 Jul 2007)

Snakebite methinks its PM1234 who is a tad bitter.


----------



## PM1234 (31 Jul 2007)

foxylady said:


> Snakebite methinks its PM1234 who is a tad bitter.


 
 Totally on the wrong track there I'm afraid. I will stick to the bag I've used, washed and re-used. In much the same way as I refuse to wear e.g. Benetton clothes that have the make/label emblazoned across the front when they should pay the customers for free advertising!


----------



## Sn@kebite (31 Jul 2007)

PM1234 said:


> This "I'm not a plastic bag' is yet another fine example of 'celebrity' endorsed nonsense.


How is it nonsense?
It sounds logical to me. Less litter, Plus you only pay a one-off fee for it. Instead of 15c a go.


----------



## boaber (31 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Don't see how this has anything to do with the "green" movement to be honest.



Clubman - did you happen to see the add beside this article - just to enrage you further!!



Sn@kebite said:


> Instead of 15c a go.



Up to 22c a bag now Sn@kebite


----------



## CCOVICH (31 Jul 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> How is it nonsense?
> It sounds logical to me. Less litter, Plus you only pay a one-off fee for it. Instead of 15c a go.


 

Tesco/Dunnes/Lidl etc. 'bags for life' are available for €1/€2 as opposed to €12. And you only have to queue for a few minutes to buy one. As opposed to overnight.


----------



## Sn@kebite (31 Jul 2007)

boaber said:


> Up to 22c a bag now Sn@kebite


Jeez! - are our beloved politicians claiming inflation again? I suppose our bin tax is next.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

boaber said:


> Clubman - did you happen to see the add beside this article - just to enrage you further!!


What ad? I see a _L'Oreal _one that doesn't really raise my hackles...


----------



## Sn@kebite (1 Aug 2007)

boaber said:


> Clubman - did you happen to see the add beside this article - just to enrage you further!!


If it's a flash add or somethinhg they normally change. So maybe that's a good thing if you're not on _ClubMan_'s buddy list


----------



## boaber (1 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What ad? I see a _L'Oreal _one that doesn't really raise my hackles...



When I looked at the article there was an add for First Active's eSavings account..


----------



## Elphaba (1 Aug 2007)

Well done to foxylady for aquiring one of these bags for around about a ten or eleven euro? Its a really clever idea, (made of unbleached cotton) However to pay 250 euro on ebay for one is lunacy. Its a fashion statement, something guys dont really understand. I wouldn't be caught dead with one of Lidls bags for life, even if I'm shopping in Lidls! And cmon since most women do the shopping anyway, they're entitled to do it with style, if they choose!


----------



## CCOVICH (1 Aug 2007)

Elphaba said:


> However to pay 250 euro on ebay for one is lunacy.




I believe it's got something to do with the 'Greater Fool Theory'


----------



## foxylady (2 Aug 2007)

Elphaba said:


> Well done to foxylady for aquiring one of these bags for around about a ten or eleven euro? Its a really clever idea, (made of unbleached cotton) However to pay 250 euro on ebay for one is lunacy. Its a fashion statement, something guys dont really understand. I wouldn't be caught dead with one of Lidls bags for life, even if I'm shopping in Lidls! And cmon since most women do the shopping anyway, they're entitled to do it with style, if they choose!


 
Finally someone who talks sense.


----------



## sinbadsailor (3 Aug 2007)

foxylady said:


> Finally someone who talks sense.



Ye do realise that your all sheep. I honestly think that if certain celebrity women took to wearing balack sacks as raincoats, you all be here discussing that!

Make your own statement people, be an individual otherwise you are just hedonistic consumerists!


----------



## sinbadsailor (3 Aug 2007)

Elphaba said:


> something guys dont really understand.



Maybe thats because it is not logical and makes no sense ;-)


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2007)

sinbadsailor said:


> wearing balack sacks as raincoats


You mean made from the German footballer's scrotum?


----------



## sinbadsailor (3 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You mean made from the German footballer's scrotum?



Hehe, didn't notice that typo...black sacks obviously...


----------



## foxylady (3 Aug 2007)

sinbadsailor said:


> Ye do realise that your all sheep. I honestly think that if certain celebrity women took to wearing balack sacks as raincoats, you all be here discussing that!
> 
> Make your own statement people, be an individual otherwise you are just hedonistic consumerists!


 

Baaa !!


----------

